# Campsites open in France in October



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Just arrived back from France, we are going again 10th October. We have to take brother in law back with us, and it would be easier to overnight somewhere with access to toilets and washing facilities. We usually overnight at the Aire on the dual carriageway near Nonancourt, but would prefer a village aire or campsite, most of the campsites seem to be closed by end of September. Does anyone have any ideas. We hope to reach Rouen/Evereux/Dreux by 20.00hrs ish.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

You don't say how far or where you are going however this one in Chatres is open until 30th Oct

http://www.auxbordsdeleure.com/indexgb.html


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Cued by no more than MHF's campsite database, I'd consider:

http://www.pontdelarche.fr/Donnees/Structures/38765/Upload/205418.pdf

Just south of Rouen just off the autoroute.

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi 
try this site 
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
click on map for all the aires and mapping position as well.

we stop at the village just off motorway exit 12 north of Rouen this is great for earlyish start the next day, we make the loire [ motrieul bellay] in time for tea then south to the gironde the next day

tramp


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

Forest View at Ramalade is open all year, english owned, about 2 inches to the right of Le Man


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks all for the advice. 
We have stayed at Pont de L'arche but they have been closed as early as beginning of October. We are travelling to Les Eduts in the Charente Maritime, we have a house there that we are renovating and do the trip regularly. When we are on our own we take longer to travel down, but this time we will have to make it in 2 days, crossing on the tunnel at 16.00ish. then driving for 3 or 4 hours, it's 702 miles door to door, the grotty bit is North Yorkshire to Folkstone it is very difficult to time.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well if the site suits other than uncertainty over whether it shuts earlier than the advertised 31 Oct, and language is a potential barrier, an email to the local tourist office should clarify the closing date.

Dave


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

leseduts said:


> Thanks all for the advice.
> We have stayed at Pont de L'arche but they have been closed as early as beginning of October. We are travelling to Les Eduts in the Charente Maritime, we have a house there that we are renovating and do the trip regularly. When we are on our own we take longer to travel down, but this time we will have to make it in 2 days, crossing on the tunnel at 16.00ish. then driving for 3 or 4 hours, it's 702 miles door to door, the grotty bit is North Yorkshire to Folkstone it is very difficult to time.


We normally break the journey by travelling the 240 mile to Dover/Folkstone during the day, stay overnight at the Caravan Club Site at Folkstone and then take an early morning ferry, usually the 8.10 Seafrance .


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been searching for campsites open between specific dates on the ACSI DVD or website, which is really useful. These aren't just the ACSI card ones but all the ones they inspect (though you can still find others they don't list, e.g. by trawling through local tourist brochures which can be downloaded!!).


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Have you considered Camping a le ferme ..... many of which are a real pleasure to discover...... have first class facilities ..... and some are open Toute l'année.

Just click 'Camping' under accommodation ( and any other criteria.... inc farm produce ) on the left of the screen, and search by map or name of a town.

Best wishes


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have a laptop try ACSI Camp Site Guide Europe, we use it all the time as you can set it so it only shows camp-sites open on the dates you are travelling.
Gary


----------

